
Abolish Performance Reviews - icey
https://medium.com/@haacked/abolish-performance-reviews-1af610b0d23f
======
fstanis
Complaining about performance reviews seems similar to complaining about the
tech interview process: there's general consensus it's bad and has many
shortcomings, yet companies keep doing it and few feasible alternatives are
put on the table.

Also, I don't see much of a difference between "classic" performance reviews
and the "360-degree reviews" that the article mentions, other than the latter
having better branding.

